# S'informer sur le Sida



## argothian22 (21 Août 2005)

Le sujet a déjà était traité mais vu qu'il remonte a longtemps, je pense qu'il est de bon temps de rappeller ou d'apprendre des choses sur cette maladie, moi même en préparant ce post j'ai appris des choses primordiales pour l'éviter ...

Le SIDA c'est :


*- 1 Sigle* 

Sida signifie Syndrome d'ImmunoDéficience Acquise. C'est une diminution de nos capacités de défense qui présuppose une contamination par le virus de l'immunodéficience humaine, désigné par le sigle VIH.

La médecine actuelle dispose de connaissances relativement étendues sur ce virus qui provoque le sida. On sait où il est présent et comment il est transmis. On sait aussi que le VIH est un virus trés fragile. S'il est exposé à l'air libre, c'est à dire s'il ne se trouve plus dans l'organisme, il meurt en quelques heures. En revanche, certaines questions relatives à l'origine du virus, restent sans réponses.


*- 1 Maladie* 

Le SIDA est une maladie qui se transmet essentiellement par voie sexuelle. Elle dépend donc des mesures prises par chaque individu. Seule l'éducation préventive permet de lutter contre sa propagation. Il faut remplacer les comportements sexuels à risques par des comportements sexuels responsables.

La sexualité doit être considérée comme l'une des dimensions d'une relation fidèle à long terme, et non pas comme un moyen de gagner de l'argent. La contraction du SIDA dépend largement du mode de vie de la personne mais aussi de son état de santé au moment où elle se trouve exposée.

Une maladie virale 
Sida, briser le silence 


*- 1 Moyen de se protèger* 

Préservatif, n'improvisez pas

Même s'il n'est pas efficace à 100%, le préservatif constitue aujourd'hui la meilleure protection contre les infections sexuellement transmissibles (IST). Et c'est même la seule contre le VIH/SIDA. A condition de l'utiliser convenablement.

Aujourd'hui, tous ceux qui sont proposés sur le marché français satisfont aux normes NF. Il n'en va pas nécessairement de même dans tous les pays. Partez donc... en emportant vos provisions. Profitez-en pour veiller à la date limite d'utilisation inscrite sur l'emballage (les préservatifs se périment figurez-vous !) et protégez-les de la chaleur. La boîte à gants de la voiture, ce n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée. Quant au sac de plage, ce n'est pas beaucoup mieux car vous conjuguerez les effets de la chaleur à ceux du soleil et... du sable qui peut abraser l'emballage le mieux conçu.

Faites attention aussi à la mise en place. Il n'est pas nécessaire de dire à quel point il faut éviter les ciseaux pour défaire l'emballage... Mais sachez aussi qu'on n'ouvre pas la pochette avec les dents. Et méfiez-vous des coups de griffes intempestifs. Sachez aussi quand procéder à cette mise en place : ni trop tôt -il est impossible de bien placer le préservatif avant l'érection complète -ni trop tard car l'excitation provoque la sécrétion par l'homme d'un liquide lubrifiant qui, chez un sujet séropositif, peut véhiculer le VIH.


Se protèger et protèger les autres  
Quand utiliser le préservatif ? 
Les prèservatifs : une trés grande fiabilité 
Où acheter des prèservatifs ? 
Précautions nécessaires 
Lubrifiant (gel à base d'eau) 
Protéction des relations bouche/sexe et bouche/anus 
Comment utiliser le prèservatif ?


*- Se soigner* 

Il existe un traitement pour combattre le virus du SIDA. C'est la trithérapie. Il faut prendre chaque jour trois types de médicaments : des antirétroviraux, ou ARV en raccourci.


Ils empêchent le virus de se multiplier et de continuer à détruire le système de défense. Celui-ci se répare alors progressivement et redevient capable de lutter efficacement contre les microbes. La personne ne tombe plus malade. Elle reprend des forces et retrouve une vie normale.

Se prémunir et se soigner 


*- Continuer à travailler* 

Le sida a beaucoup fait avancer la législation sociale, que ce soit en matière de lutte contre les discriminations ou de protection des salariés malades. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'en pratique la situation professionnelle des salariés séropositifs ou malades est souvent difficile.

Aides et le monde du travail 
Interview de Michel Miné Sida et droit du travail 



*- 1 Numéro* 

L'improvisation se prête mal à la recherche de l'efficacité. N'hésitez pas à demander conseil à votre médecin ou au pharmacien.

Sida Info Service 0 800 840 800



*- Des adresses utiles* 

Adresses utiles ... 

Accueils téléphoniques 



Si vous pensez que j'ai été incomplé, je vous laisse complèter ces informations ...


----------



## richard-deux (22 Août 2005)

Même si le sujet a déjà été évoquer, il est toujours bon de rappeler ce qu'est le SIDA.

Ayant travailler pour un hôpital, en tant qu'Aide-Médico-Psychologue, je sais ce qu'est la fin de vie d'une personne atteint du virus du Sida.

Certaines fois, la fin de vie est aussi terrible la vie.

Donc, la protection est le seul moyen.


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Les premiers resultats du sondage font peur.
Il n'y a que 30% des personnes qui se sentent menacé par le virus du sida.
Pourtant, tant qu'il n'y a pas de vaccin ou de traitement vraiment efficace, on sera toujours menacé par ce virus...


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers resultats du sondage font peur.
> Il n'y a que 30% des personnes qui se sentent menacé par le virus du sida.
> Pourtant, tant qu'il n'y a pas de vaccin ou de traitement vraiment efficace, on sera toujours menacé par ce virus...


Je ne me sens pas menacé car je n'ai pas de comportement à risque, tout simplement.


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me sens pas menacé car je n'ai pas de comportement à risque, tout simplement.



C'est ce que bien des gens disent et pourtant...


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me sens pas menacé car je n'ai pas de comportement à risque, tout simplement.



Pense aux personnes qui subissent un viol, par exemple.


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pense aux personnes qui subissent un viol, par exemple.


Le sondage, est :
"Vous sentez-vous menacé par le virus du SIDA ?"
et non pas "vous sentez vous menacé pas le viol ?"
D'une part la probabilité de viol est tout de même relativement faible, à cette probabilité, il faut que le violeur soit séropositif et à cette probabilité il faut encore ajouter celle qu'il y ait une transmission du virus du SIDA (celle ci est importante si les 2 précédentes sont remplie mais n'est tout de même pas égale à 1).
Tu utilises un cas d'exception.
S'il y avait un risque sur deux d'être violé à chaque coin de rue, d'accord, mais, bien heureusement, ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Freelancer (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers resultats du sondage font peur.
> Il n'y a que 30% des personnes qui se sentent menacé par le virus du sida.
> Pourtant, tant qu'il n'y a pas de vaccin ou de traitement vraiment efficace, on sera toujours menacé par ce virus...


 
Faisant partie de ce que les médias et le corps médical ont longtemps appelé "groupe à risques", j'ai tout de même voté non au sondage car bien qu'étant concerné comme toute personne sexuellement active, je ne le ressent pas comme un menace dans la mesure où je me protège (et je protège mon partenaire)
Il n'y a que deux moyens de se proteger du SIDA : s'informer et se protéger tout le temps.
Il ne faut pas que le SIDA occulte les autres MST et IST : syphilis, blénnoragie... qui sont certes soignables (en gros, une piqûre de penicilline dans chaque fesse) mais dont la transmission est hautement plus facile (par la salive)


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

J'ai citer l'exemple du viol car il me semble (même à faible probabilité ) que ce genre de chose peut arriver. Pour ma part, je me sens menacé par le virus du sida tant qu'il ne sera pas éradiqué.
Et pour revenir plus dans le sujet, même en prenant soin de se proteger, on n'est pas toujours à l'abri d'un risque (un preservatif parfois se déchire).


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai citer l'exemple du viol car il me semble (même à faible probabilité ) que ce genre de chose peut arriver. Pour ma part, je me sens menacé par le virus du sida tant qu'il ne sera pas éradiqué.
> Et pour revenir plus dans le sujet, même en prenant soin de se proteger, on n'est pas toujours à l'abri d'un risque (un preservatif parfois se déchire).



Sans parler du préservatif qui se déchire on n'est pas non plus à l'abri quand on utilise correctement un préservatif ... Qui ici utilise régulièrement des digues dentaires pour les rapports bucco-génitaux ? Car il faut rappeler que parmi les liquides contaminants on trouve en dehors du sang et du sperme, le liquide pré-séminal et les sécrétions vaginales et que la bouche est une muqueuse réceptive.
Donc même si on a pas un comportement à risque avec l'utilisation régulière d'un préservatif, il faut quand même faire attention.


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler du préservatif qui se déchire on n'est pas non plus à l'abri quand on utilise correctement un préservatif ... Qui ici utilise régulièrement des digues dentaires pour les rapports bucco-génitaux ? Car il faut rappeler que parmi les liquides contaminants on trouve en dehors du sang et du sperme, le liquide pré-séminal et les sécrétions vaginales et que la bouche est une muqueuse réceptive.
> Donc même si on a pas un comportement à risque avec l'utilisation régulière d'un préservatif, il faut quand même faire attention.



 Grâce à l'évolution de la recherche et de la prise en charge des patients,il n'est plus nécessaire d'attendre 3 mois pour se faire dépister. 

 Avoir recours à un dépistage constitue un acte volontaire et responsable ... pour éviter tous problèmes futur comme ceux énoncer par Stargazer faire le test de dépistage avec son partenaire evitera de se poser des milliers de questions.

Seul inconvénient avoir confiance à 200% en son partenaire ...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à l'évolution de la recherche et de la prise en charge des patients,il n'est plus nécessaire d'attendre 3 mois pour se faire dépister.
> 
> Avoir recours à un dépistage constitue un acte volontaire et responsable ... pour éviter tous problèmes futur comme ceux énoncer par Stargazer faire le test de dépistage avec son partenaire evitera de se poser des milliers de questions.
> 
> Seul inconvénient avoir confiance à 200% en son partenaire ...



D'accord on peut se faire dépister au bout d'un mois actuellement, mais on n'est sûr à 100% du résultat que pour un dépistage au bout de 3 mois ...

Et pour les problèmes que j'évoque, cela s'applique également aux rencontres d'un soir ... C'est pas parce qu'on a utilisé un préservatif que le risque est nul pour les raisons que j'ai évoqué !


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'accord on peut se faire dépister au bout d'un mois actuellement, mais on n'est sûr à 100% du résultat que pour un dépistage au bout de 3 mois ...
> 
> Et pour les problèmes que j'évoque, cela s'applique également aux rencontres d'un soir ... C'est pas parce qu'on a utilisé un préservatif que le risque est nul pour les raisons que j'ai évoqué !


Tu as tout à fait raison, je pensais qu'au bout d'une semaine les résultats qui étaient communiqués était définitifs :

"Les tests de dépistage, utilisés partout dans le monde, ne recherchent pas directement le virus mais les anticorps, c&#8217;est-à-dire les substances fabriquées par l&#8217;organisme pour se défendre en réaction à la présence du virus. *Ces tests, qui recourent à la technique ELISA, sont d&#8217;une très grande fiabilité.* L&#8217;apparition des anticorps (la séroconversion), a lieu entre 3 semaines et 3 mois après la contamination. Cela signifie que, *au cours des trois premiers mois de l&#8217;infection par le VIH, le test peut être négatif en présence du virus* (fenêtre de séroconversion). *Ce délai est important à connaître et à respecter, afin de ne pas ignorer une infection récente,* mais aussi pour des raisons de santé publique, car c&#8217;est pendant la phase de séroconversion que la probabilité de transmission du VIH est la plus élevée."

Sida Info Service


----------



## Freelancer (22 Août 2005)

Suite à un long et passionné échange de MP avec un membre de ces forums, il m'a semblé nécessaire de faire le point sur les vecteurs de transmission du virus : 

1. Rapports sexuels non protégés (que ce soit homo/hétéro/bi, anal, vaginal, buccal, à deux, à trois ou à trente personnes)
2. Partage de seringues
3. De la femme enceinte à son enfant (même si des tests cliniques ont été menés pour diminuer ou éliminer la transmission du virus, c'est un mode de transmission qui est toujours d'actualité)

Pour terminer (et là, j'ai l'impression de revenir des années en arrière, malheureusement), il n'y a pas de groupe à risque. La population de cette planète est l'unique groupe à risque. Et pour vraiment terminer, les produits sanguins sont chauffés. Donc ce vecteur de transmission à disparu.


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

il ne faut pas lacher la bride !!
on l'a vu, dès que l'on laisse un peu de mou, tout le monde se relache et oublie !!
même si je ne suis pas concerné, car marié et sous surveillance pour d'autres motifs depuis 3 ans (bientôt fini cela dit  ) ma femme et moi même étant très fidèle !!
mais il ne faut pas se relacher pour autant !
quoi qu'il arrive il n'y a pas de bonne raisons de ne pas se protéger, sauf à être dans un couple stable parfaitement fidèle et avoir fait un test de dépistage pour les 2 parties au moins 6 mois après l'union !

allez n'oublions pas et ne gachons pas notre plaisir !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Suite à un long et passionné échange de MP avec un membre de ces forums, il m'a semblé nécessaire de faire le point sur les vecteurs de transmission du virus :
> 
> 1. Rapports sexuels non protégés (que ce soit homo/hétéro/bi, anal, vaginal, buccal, à deux, à trois ou à trente personnes)
> 2. Partage de seringues
> ...



Concernant ton deuxième vecteur, je dirais que c'est un cas particulier de la transmission par le sang, car il ne faut pas oublier les personnels soignants (par exemple) qui peuvent être également exposés ... C'est juste que transmission par le sang est le terme général regroupant toutes les contaminations possibles incluant l'échange de seringues.


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et pour vraiment terminer, les produits sanguins sont chauffés. Donc ce vecteur de transmission à disparu.



Le sang est à la fois chauffé et dépisté, cette fois non pas par sérologie, mais par virémie (recherche directe du génome viral).
Les organes sont également testés pour toute une batterie d'agents infectieux, dont le VIH, avant d'être validé pour une greffe


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Ajoutons que la PCR (virémie) peut être qualitative (oui/non) ou quantitative (charge virale).
Important quand on est atteint d'un retrovirus et qu'on fait une prise de sang pour rien parce que le labo a fait une PCR qualitative au lieu de quantitative (ça arrive assez souvent, les toubibs ne précisant pas à chaque coup)


----------



## Freelancer (22 Août 2005)

merci pour toutes ces précisions Stargazer et Lumaï et Guytantakul

edith : pas tellement l'endroit pour les private jokes


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Suite à un long et passionné échange de MP avec un membre de ces forums, il m'a semblé nécessaire de faire le point sur les vecteurs de transmission du virus :
> 
> 1. Rapports sexuels non protégés (que ce soit homo/hétéro/bi, anal, vaginal, buccal, à deux, à trois ou à trente personnes)
> 2. Partage de seringues
> ...


 Les vecteurs cités par Freelancer me semble être complet ...

... mais certains se demandent si par exemple un monstique pique une personne ayant contractée le virus du SIDA puis ensuite vient me piquer ou autre(s) ai-je un risque de contracter le virus ?

*... la réponse est non !!* 


Plus de précision


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

Même dans une seringue (à température ambiante), le VIH ne survit qu'un quart d'heure maximum (48 heures pour le HBC - retrovirus de l'hépatite C - plus gros et plus résistant que le VIH). 
Mais les toxicos n'attendent souvent pas ce quart d'heure de sécurité - encore moins les 48 heures et n'ont pas toujours d'eau de javel sous la main pour parer à toute contamination.

En revanche (si l'on peut dire), le HBC est trop gros pour passer la barrière placentaire (à l'inverse du VIH qui lui le peut - 200 nm contre 50 nm en moyenne) et contaminer la descendance.
Le VIH est quasi de même taille que les "trous" dans le placenta et peut passer à travers (50 nanomètres contre 40 nanomètres de porosité, c'est pas gagné à chaque coup...)


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons que la PCR (virémie) peut être qualitative (oui/non) ou quantitative (charge virale).



Cette technique permet aussi l'identification de mutation du virus amenant une résistance de celui-ci à tel ou tel molécule et permet donc un ajustement des traitements.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Août 2005)

merci de cette précision, Lumai


----------



## al02 (22 Août 2005)

Le SIDA est là, il est grand temps d'y mettre le "Olla"


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2005)

Bien d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit ... même si j'ai voté "Non" ... car justement tous les moyens de contamination sont connus ... donc ce n'est plus trop une "menace" ...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> . Qui ici utilise régulièrement des digues dentaires pour les rapports bucco-génitaux ? )



ça ce trouve pas partout, certain pharmaciens ne connaissent même pas


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ce trouve pas partout, certain pharmaciens ne connaissent même pas



Je sais bien, c'était pas une critique de ma part (d'ailleurs cela aurait hypocrite de le faire vu que moi non plus je n'en utilise pas). C'était juste pour dire que le risque pouvait également venir de là !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Qui ici utilise régulièrement des digues dentaires pour les rapports bucco-génitaux ?


je ne peux pas, je suis obligé de mettre un passe-montagne si je veux choper


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... même si j'ai voté "Non" ... car justement tous les moyens de contamination sont connus ... donc ce n'est plus trop une "menace" ...



Je suis étonné que personne n'ai répondu avant à ce post ...

... Crois tu vraiment que parceque tous les moyens de contamination sont connus le SIDA n'est plus une menace ? Tu pourras dire cela le jour où un vaccin sera découvert (et encore ...)

Les contaminations de personnes connaissant les moyens par lequel le virus se contracte existent : par exemple (et déja dit) si le preservatif se perce ...

De plus, va dire cela aux populations africaines qui meurent par milliers chaque jours du SIDA que ce n'est plus une menace .... 


Tu dis que le sida n'est plus une menace pourtant chaque jour, 1 700 enfants ou jeunes de moins de 25 ans sont contaminés par le sida dans le monde ...


*Le SIDA est encore une menace, protégez-vous  ... 


*Le SIDA menace pour l'afrique 
Le SIDA menace gravement l'europe de l'est
Le SIDA menace la chine 
Le SIDA menace la santé des canadiens 

 et encore, et encore, ....  beaucoup de personnes menacées


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2005)

Très intéressant ce sujet ! 
Tout comme daffyb et chandler_jf, j'ai répondu Non à la question du sondage ! Car je ne me sens pas menacé par le VIH (pour les même raisons que daffyb). Après tout, ce que je me dis, c'est que si on mets toutes les chances de son côté en faisant attention à tout faire comme c'est conseillé, et qu'on attrape le virus malgré tout. Alors on n'a vraiment pas de chance ! 
Par contre, si la question avait été "Pensez-vous que le SIDA est toujours une menace ?". Alors là, j'aurais répondu oui !
Je sais pas si la différence vous semble aussi importante qu'à moi ?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonné que personne n'ai répondu avant à ce post ...



moi aussi ... en principe ça va plus vite 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... Crois tu vraiment que parceque tous les moyens de contamination sont connus le SIDA n'est plus une menace ? Tu pourras dire cela le jour où un vaccin sera découvert (et encore ...)Les contaminations de personnes connaissant les moyens par lequel le virus se contracte existent : par exemple (et déja dit) si le preservatif se perce ...



ce qui a une probabilité plus que faible ... donc de la même manière je ne me sens pas menacé (j'insiste sur le terme) par une accident de voiture, une intoxication au CO ou autres ...




			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De plus, va dire cela aux populations africaines qui meurent par milliers chaque jours du SIDA que ce n'est plus une menace ....



la question était "pour vous"  et non pas pour la population mondiale ... ce qui est bien différent.



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis que le sida n'est plus une menace pourtant chaque jour, 1 700 enfants ou jeunes de moins de 25 ans sont contaminés par le sida dans le monde ...




c'est le message que je diffuse dans mes classes mais au même titre que pas d'alcool ou de drogues si vous devez prendre le volant.... et bien d'autres.




			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> *Le SIDA est encore une menace, protégez-vous  ...
> 
> 
> *





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le SIDA menace pour l'afrique
> Le SIDA menace gravement l'europe de l'est
> Le SIDA menace la chine
> Le SIDA menace la santé des canadiens
> ...



Ne pas se sentir menacé , ne veut pas dire pratiquer le relapse ou ne pas être conscient d'un problème.
Ce qui est chiant avec ce genre de conversation c'est que personne n'écoute (ne lit) ce que les autres disent. On s'emballe vite, par passion certes, et on s'emporte contre tout discours qui n'est pas enflammé... C'est bien de défendre des causes, continuer ainsi, c'est comme ça que l'on avance et que la (les) maladie(s) recule(nt) mais par pitié écoutez ce que l'on vous dit et replacez tout dans le contexte ... dans ce cas un sondage avec une question précise. Si vous "crier" sans écouter on arrive a une cacophonie dans laquelle le message se perd ....
 

Jeff


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Il me semble pourtant qu'on se preserve bien d'une menace.


----------



## Freelancer (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ...ne veut pas dire pratiquer le relax...


 
si je peux me permettre, c'est de "relapse" dont-il s'agit  Il s'agit du relâchement des comportements sexuels vis-à-vis de l'utilisation du préservatif (en gros, c'est un capote ok, mais pas tout le temps). A ne pas confondre avec le bareback, qui est un refus systématique du préservatif


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si la question avait été "Pensez-vous que le SIDA est toujours une menace ?". Alors là, j'aurais répondu oui !
> Je sais pas si la différence vous semble aussi importante qu'à moi ?




elle est pas important la différence ... elle est primordiale ... car la question n'est plus la même et j'aurais répondu OUI.

Ex : 
" Rejetez vous le traité de constitution européenne ??? : OUI ... 
La réponse est liée a la question ... encore une fois apprenez a lire et n'interprétez pas avec vos tripes ....


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> .... Après tout, ce que je me dis, c'est que si on mets toutes les chances de son côté en faisant attention à tout faire comme c'est conseillé, et qu'on attrape le virus malgré tout. Alors on n'a vraiment pas de chance ! ...



Je veux pas entretenir une certaine psychose, des moyens existents ils ont efficaces mais malgrés tout le risque existe ...

... je suis comme toi Molgow, à dire si je mets toutes les chances de mon côté, rien ne peut m'arriver  ... mais le problème est que là je suis devant mon ordi à tête reposé ...

... mais tu sais quand c'est samedi soir que je suis un peu bouré et tout exité parceque la fille la plus belle de la boîte viens vers moi et à envie là tout de suite maintenant ... et que malheureusement j'ai pas de preservatif ...  malgré des recherches 

... et bien à ce moment là j'ai malheureusement plus du tout le même point de vu que maintenant ...


----------



## Freelancer (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais tu sais quand c'est samedi soir que je suis un peu bouré et tout exité parceque la fille la plus belle de la boîte viens vers moi et à envie là tout de suite maintenant ... et que malheureusement j'ai pas de preservatif ... malgré des recherches
> 
> ... et bien à ce moment là j'ai malheureusement plus du tout le même point de vu que maintenant ...


 
l'idéal ne serait-il pas de mettre une ou deux (voire trois ou quatre :love: :love: ) capotes dans ta poche qd tu as encore les idées claires?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> parceque la fille la plus belle de la boîte viens vers moi et à envie là tout de suite



c'est pt'etre pr ça que j'ai répondu non, ça m'arrive jamais   

plus sérieusement, là il y a un point important, no capotes no sex ... idées claires ou moins.


----------



## gile (23 Août 2005)

quelle surprise de trouver un fil sur ce sujet (mais je n'ai pas l'habitude d'aller dans  la rubrique Bar MacG...)

juste pour préciser que les test de dépistage au VIH sont fiables à 100% après 2 mois et demi (d'après une personne bossant dans un CDAG) et qu'on peut faire des tests au bout de quinze jours.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... et bien à ce moment là j'ai malheureusement plus du tout le même point de vu que maintenant ...



pt'etre que si tu avais un point de vue constant quel que soit ton état tu te sentirai moins menacé. Rien ne sert d'être véhément si passé minuit et quelques verres ça ne suit pas


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

La pulsion entraine la déraison.


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> l'idéal ne serait-il pas de mettre une ou deux (voire trois ou quatre :love: :love: ) capotes dans ta poche qd tu as encore les idées claires?


Comme dit la chanson ...
... "Jeune et Con" 



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> pt'etre que si tu avais un point de vue constant quel que soit ton état tu te sentirai moins menacé. Rien ne sert d'être véhément si passé minuit et quelques verres ça ne suit pas


Quand tu es sous l'influence de l'alcool, tes amis, de l'excitation ... et d'une jolie fille, les choses ne sont pas aussi facile que tu as l'air de le penser


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu es sous l'influence de l'alcool, tes amis, de l'excitation ... et d'une jolie fille, les choses ne sont pas aussi facile que tu as l'air de le penser



lol mdr
Je sais ce qu'est de faire une soirée quand même ...
mais je sais aussi : 
- boire juste ce qu'il faut, 
- mes amis me préservent et ne m'encourage pas ... j'ai passé l'âge de jouer "a celui qui pisse le plus loin"
- les jolies filles : t'as cas dire que je me fais des boudins lol.

Conclusion : avoir assez de recule sur son propre comportement et ses capacités pour justement faire reculer la maladie. La démarche individuelle est indissociable de l'action collective.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> - les jolies filles : t'as cas dire que je me fais des boudins lol.



Mets tout de même un preservatif ...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mets tout de même un preservatif ...



je ne sors jamais sans, 
quelques capotes, une éthylotest, numéro de tel d'un taxi si le précèdent tourne au vert ... l'indispensable


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je ne sors jamais sans,
> quelques capotes, une éthylotest, numéro de tel d'un taxi si le précèdent tourne au vert ... l'indispensable


Mais tu es un saint homme...
Rejoins nous ici.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es un saint homme...
> Rejoins nous ici.



Vade retro Satana


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> - mes amis me préservent et ne m'encourage pas ... j'ai passé l'âge de jouer "a celui qui pisse le plus loin"


Nous ne sommes pas tous dans ton cas !! 


			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> - les jolies filles : t'as cas dire que je me fais des boudins lol.


Je n'oserai jamais le dire !


Pour en revenir au sujet j'ai oublié lors de mon premier post de mentioner pour vous mesdemoiselles l'existence du preservatif féminin .. 
... qui peut être             placé à tout moment avant la pénétration (avant le rapport lui-même,             ou juste avant la pénétration). 


7 règles à respecter


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Vade retro Satana


Tu veux dire "satanas" ?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "satanas" ?


 :rose: non ...
la locution exacte est bien Vade retro, Satana ...


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es un saint homme...
> Rejoins nous ici.



Je suis pas certain que ce soit le genre de lien adapté lorsqu'on parle de protection contre le SIDA...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas certain que ce soit le genre de lien adapté lorsqu'on parle de protection contre le SIDA...


C'est vrai, cela pourait dériver sur un autre debat que je ne citerais pas ... 
Milles excuses . 
:love:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas certain que ce soit le genre de lien adapté lorsqu'on parle de protection contre le SIDA...



Pourtant si je me souviens bien pour Les JMJ à Paris, on avait trouvé pas mal de préservatifs usagés sur l'esplanade de Longchamp quand le nettoyage a eu lieu ... Comme quoi les jeunes n'écoutent pas toujours ce qu'on leur dit et c'est bien mieux ainsi !


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Au cours des recherches que j'ai faites en préparant ce thread, je suis tombé sur un article qui disait que ...

... : les préservatifs sont trop chers.


Et suite à une enuqête faite sur un échantillonage de 900 étudiants universitaires entre 19 et 27 ans

44 % affirmaient qu'il partiraient en vacances sans emporter aucun préservatif,
34 % disaient qu'il n'avaient pas les moyens d'en acheter,
22 % refusaient de les utiliser parce qu'ils avaient peur que le plaisir diminue,
19 % idem parce qu'ils se sentaient mal à l'aise,
13 % refusaient de l'utiliser pour des motifs religieux,
8 % avaient peur qu'il se rompe
24 % comptaient sur la pilule de sa partenaire
18 % pensaient que le préservatif est sûr à 100%
11 % choisissaient le coitus interruptus
10 % se fiaient à la pillule du lendemain


La conclusion de l'article était la suivante : "Au-delà du préservatif, l'ignorance en matière de contraception est absolument décourageante. Même parmi les étudiants universitaires, un jeune sur trois est incapable d'indiquer une alternative précise au préservatif."


----------



## guytantakul (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Et suite à une enuqête



Les ennuques ne sont pas si concernés que ça, si ?


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Les ennuques ne sont pas si concernés que ça, si ?


C'est vrai ... je recommence ...  

Suite à une enquête d'un journal italien ... 
... et ce sont des 900 étudiants européens !


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais tu sais quand c'est samedi soir que je suis un peu bouré et tout exité parceque la fille la plus belle de la boîte viens vers moi et à envie là tout de suite maintenant ... et que malheureusement j'ai pas de preservatif ...  malgré des recherches
> 
> ... et bien à ce moment là j'ai malheureusement plus du tout le même point de vu que maintenant ...




justement si tu a le plus belles filles de boite, tu t'équipe encore plus  , de toute façon faut toujours sortir équiper


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement si tu a le plus belles filles de boite, tu t'équipes encore plus  , de toute façon faut toujours sortir équiper


C'est vrai allé hop samedi 2-3 dans le portefeuille ! ... remarque je vais être prévenant 4 dans la voiture, 4 dans la poche et 5 dans le portefeuille   (je vois peut être trop grand)  


... pour ne pas trop dévier mesdames vous pouvez aussi avoir 2-3 préservatifs sur vous, c'est conseillé !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu es sous l'influence de l'alcool, tes amis, de l'excitation ... et d'une jolie fille, les choses ne sont pas aussi facile que tu as l'air de le penser




*On n'est pas sérieux quand on a 17 ans...*
Maintenant, comme tu réfléchis avec ton cerveau et non ton entrejambe, tu penses à toujours prendre tes précautions...


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... pour ne pas trop dévier mesdames vous pouvez aussi avoir 2-3 préservatifs sur vous, c'est conseillé !



il y a des filles qui en ont


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On n'est pas sérieux quand on a 17 ans...*
> Maintenant, comme tu réfléchis avec ton cerveau et non ton entrejambe, tu penses à toujours prendre tes précautions...


Un bel exemple de l'influence de ce thread sur moi ...   
... en faisant mes posts j'en apprend un peu à chaque fois ... s'il en fait autant avec d'autre le thread aura servi tant mieux !


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2005)

Tiens, ça me fait penser à une question que je me suis posé récemment. J'ai un peu oublié un préservatif dans mon portefeuille et l'emballage a un peu souffert, il était légérement percé (tout petit trou sur le côté de l'emballage). Ma question : à jeter ou pas ?
J'ai jeté mais bon ça m'a fait mal au coeur vu leur prix...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

doublon


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser à une question que je me suis posé récemment. J'ai un peu oublié un préservatif dans mon portefeuille et l'emballage a un peu souffert, il était légérement percé (tout petit trou sur le côté de l'emballage). Ma question : à jeter ou pas ?
> J'ai jeté mais bon ça m'a fait mal au coeur vu leur prix...



sage solution ... mieux vaut prévenir que guérir    

t'en avais qu'un ???


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser à une question que je me suis posé récemment. J'ai un peu oublié un préservatif dans mon portefeuille et l'emballage a un peu souffert, il était légérement percé (tout petit trou sur le côté de l'emballage). Ma question : à jeter ou pas ?




jeter, pense a avoir une petite pochette en plastique rigide pour en mettre  un ou 2 en lieu sur


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser à une question que je me suis posé récemment. J'ai un peu oublié un préservatif dans mon portefeuille et l'emballage a un peu souffert, il était légérement percé (tout petit trou sur le côté de l'emballage). Ma question : à jeter ou pas ?
> J'ai jeté mais bon ça m'a fait mal au coeur vu leur prix...


C'est une question intéressante et je viens de lire sur une boite de préservatif qu'il doit obligatoirement être protégé par un emballage individuel et avoir été stocké à un endroit frais et sec à l'abri de la lumière. il faut vérifier que la date de péremption n'est pas dépassée et que l'emballage n'est pas abîmé ... 

... En cas de doute et c'est ce que tu as fais c'est bien , il faut le jeter et en prendre un autre. De plus l'emballage doit être ouvert par le milieu à l'aide des doigts.


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De plus l'emballage doit être ouvert par le milieu à l'aide des doigts.



Facile à dire ! On a pas toujours les 2 mains disponibles


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Facile à dire ! On a pas toujours les 2 mains disponibles




justement, tu peu en avoir deux autres ! fait toi aider  :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Facile à dire ! On a pas toujours les 2 mains disponibles



c'est vrai    ... 

tu parlais du prix tout à l'heure sache que tu peux te procurer des preservatifs gratuitement dans des centres et consultations de dépistage, centres de planification familiale, associations, certaines mairies (services jeunesse), infirmeries scolaires.


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, tu peu en avoir deux autres ! fait toi aider  :rateau:



J'ai pas osé le dire


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai    ...
> 
> tu parlais du prix tout à l'heure sache que tu peux te procurer des preservatifs gratuitement dans des centres et consultations de dépistage, centres de planification familiale, associations, certaines mairies (services jeunesse), infirmeries scolaires.




attention c'est valable en france  par contre comment ça ce passe chez nos voisin francophone et européen ?


----------



## molgow (23 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> tu parlais du prix tout à l'heure sache que tu peux te procurer des preservatifs gratuitement dans des centres et consultations de dépistage, centres de planification familiale, associations, certaines mairies (services jeunesse), infirmeries scolaires.



Dans les endroits que tu cites je sais pas. Par contre en Suisse, dans les fêtes, dans les soirées d'étudiants, dans les festivals, en général il y a un stand où ils en distribuent.


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention c'est valable en france  par contre comment ça ce passe chez nos voisin francophone et européen ?


Les endroits que j'ai cité il y a les mêmes à l'étranger ... tu les trouvera également gratuit là bas ! ...
... à moins que tu en veuilles des spéciaux


----------

